# Episode 8: Outlaws Dating General Patton



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Are you ready? The ocho is here! Jeffrey and Shane dig into 6 more titles this round. They also drop some info on what’s happening with the show and how the future is looking.

Tune in and find out what’s happening.
Titles Discussed

Mr. & Mrs. Smith: Unrated Edition
Shopgirl
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
High School Musical
Date Movie: Unrated
Patton 


*Episode 8: Outlaws Dating General Patton*


----------

